# New Witch Here



## theworstwitch (May 27, 2007)

Hello, I'm Theworstwitch, new here and I see familier faces from halloween forum. I've got Halloween Fever already, so I hope everyone else is gearing up!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

All year long!!!

Glad you popped in and welcome


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm starting to gear up to build things too! Welcome aboard theworstwitch.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome WW yup as FE says all year long the wheels are turning, the cauldrons heating.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome theworstwitch.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

welcome WW.. Throw another log under the cauldron. Good thing it's not mid-summer yet i bet the extra heat will help. haha


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

Lots of fever going around. No known cure. Standing next to a boiling cauldron seems to help, though.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

welcome theworstwitch.... Hope ya like it here... By the way I love that movie "The Worst Witch"


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome WW.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to our little corner of hell. May I take your coat?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome, your going to like to here


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome theworstwitch. Nice to meet you. I have been boiling since last year to get things going! LOL :devil:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We've something going almost all the time. Hope you like it here.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

theworstwitch said:


> Hello, I'm Theworstwitch, new here and I see familier faces from halloween forum. I've got Halloween Fever already, so I hope everyone else is gearing up!


Gear up? I didnt know we'd geared down.... haha 

Welcome theworstwitch. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## theworstwitch (May 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone! This IS the coolest place south of hell!:devil:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi and welcome theworstwitch!!!!


----------

